

Ask HN: Hackernews-like site for the Enterprise IT space? - tenaciousJk

I love HN and the discussions that ensue. Is there a similar site (or good site, at least) for tech innovators in the enterprise?
======
freddy
Is there anything your looking for specifically that would talk about specific
topics?

